# help - code for Laryngopharangeal



## kdm (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi everyone.  Can someone tell me the code for Laryngopharangeal 
Thanks,   kdm


----------



## Walker22 (Apr 5, 2010)

kdm said:


> Hi everyone.  Can someone tell me the code for Laryngopharangeal
> Thanks,   kdm



ummm.. Laryngopahrangeal _what_?


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 5, 2010)

LOL, Walker you and I think alike that was exactly my question!


----------



## kdm (Apr 5, 2010)

*sorry*

Spelling error.  The nurse hands me some paper work with this diagnois of laryngopharyngeal reflux.  She says she needs the ICD-9 code.  I can't find the code for that.  

kdm


----------



## jbaird (Apr 6, 2010)

Laryngopharyngeal reflux is when the stomach acid goes all the way up the esophagus and out the upper esophageal sphinchter into the throat.  GERD is normally when it just goes out the lower esophageal sphinchter.  I don't see a specific code for laryngopharyngeal reflux, so I would just use the general reflux code of 530.81.


----------



## kdm (Apr 7, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks Jill,    I spent way to much time on that one.  I thought for sure there would be a different code.  I appreciate your help.   
kdm


----------

